# JTable Spaltenbreite



## julchen81 (17. Mrz 2008)

Hallo!

Ich hab eine GUI mit einem JTable drin und möchte die Spaltenbreite ändern. Das mach ich über TableColumnModel.
Obwohl ich dann auch JTable.setColumnModel(ColumnModel) nicht vergessen hätte, bleibt die Spaltenbreite unverändert.
Dabei gilt: 
ParamTable Model extends AbstractTableModel 
Die Klasse Allocation enthält in Object[][] dataRight die Daten, die in der Tabelle dargestellt werden.


```
Allocation al = new Allocation();
	ParamTableModel ptm;
	final JTable table;

	public GUI(Allocation al) {
		
        ..............

	    table = new JTable(al.dataRight, columnNames); 
	    ptm = new ParamTableModel(al, al.dataRight);
	    
	    TableColumnModel colModel = table.getColumnModel();
	    colModel.getColumn(0).setPreferredWidth(30);
	    colModel.getColumn(1).setPreferredWidth(30);
	    colModel.getColumn(2).setPreferredWidth(50);
	    colModel.getColumn(3).setPreferredWidth(100);

	    table.setColumnModel(colModel);
	    table.setModel(ptm);
	    
	    table.setPreferredScrollableViewportSize(new Dimension(600, 800)); 
	    JScrollPane sp = new JScrollPane(table); 

        ..............
	
	    JPanel cp = (JPanel)getContentPane(); 
	    cp.setBorder(BorderFactory.createEmptyBorder(3,3,3,3)); 
	    cp.setLayout(new GridBagLayout()); 

        ..............

	    cp.add(sp, new GridBagConstraints(0,1,1,1,1.0,1.0, 
	          GridBagConstraints.EAST, GridBagConstraints.BOTH,new Insets(0,0,3,0), 0, 0)); 

        ..............
```

Hat jemand einen Tipp, woran das liegt?

LG Julia   :wink:


----------



## Guest (17. Mrz 2008)

Willst du sowas erreichen?
	
	
	
	





```
table.setAutoResizeMode(JTable.AUTO_RESIZE_OFF);
```
ansonsten, wenn bestimmte Spalten nicht änderbar sine sollen, musst du noch column.setMinWidth(...) und setMaxWidth(...) gleich setzen.


----------



## Guest (17. Mrz 2008)

bzw. column.setResizable(false)


----------



## julchen81 (17. Mrz 2008)

ist mir jetzt nicht direkt klar, was du meinst... Also dass sich die Spaltenbreite nicht mehr automatisch einstellen soll?

Bin mittlerweile selber auf die Lösung gekommen, zumindest schaut's ganz gut aus:

```
JLabel label = new JLabel("Links"); 
	    table = new JTable(al.dataRight, columnNames); 
	    
	    TableColumnModel colModel = table.getColumnModel();
	    colModel.getColumn(0).setPreferredWidth(50);
	    colModel.getColumn(1).setPreferredWidth(50);
	    colModel.getColumn(2).setPreferredWidth(60);
	    colModel.getColumn(3).setPreferredWidth(440);

	    table.setColumnModel(colModel);
	    
	    table.setPreferredScrollableViewportSize(new Dimension(600, 800));
```

und nix mehr mit table.setModel...

Danke trotzdem!

LG Julia


----------



## Guest (17. Mrz 2008)

Noch etwas. Wenn du das TableModel änderst (du setzt es erst nachdem du die Spalten definiert hast)
ersetzt dir die Tabelle deine Spalten durch automatisch generierte aus dem Model.
Du musst noch 
	
	
	
	





```
table.setAutoCreateColumnsFromModel(false)
```
 aufrufen, nachdem du die Spalten definiert hast.


----------



## julchen81 (17. Mrz 2008)

ach deshalb... danke, freu mich noch über diesen Hinweis!

Aber soweit ich das bis jetzt überblicken kann (beschäftige mich heute zum ersten Mal mit JTable) brauch ich TableModel gar nicht... zumindest funktioniert's auch ohne!

LG


----------



## Guest (17. Mrz 2008)

Ja, aber das DefaultTableModel (das Ding wird automatisch generiert) ist nur für einfache Sachen zu gebrauchen.
Noch besser ist es eigenes TableModel (von AbstractTableModel abgeleitet) zu schreiben, welches mit "richtigen"
Objekten arbeitet (z.B. ein Datensatz vom Typ Person etc.)


----------



## Guest (17. Mrz 2008)

"automatisch generiert" ist der falsche Ausdruck. Ich meinte, es wird per Default verwendet.


----------



## julchen81 (17. Mrz 2008)

so eine Klasse hab ich schon erstellt, aber ich wüsste jetzt nicht, wozu ich die brauche.
Meine Daten werden auch so dargestellt (übergebe ja meinem JTable ein Object[][] array.

LG  :wink:


----------

